# Volume in Windows media player is low



## mwburne (Dec 2, 2005)

I have descent logitec speakers and am used to loud sound coming from
my speakers using Windows Media Player.
Now for the last several days, there is a slight hissing sound coming from my speakers and the volume seems to be about half of what it was before.
The only thing that I could think of is that I visited a site with a movie preview and the volume seems to have gone down since then and the slight hissing noice appeared. If anyone could suggest what might be causing this and how it might be fixed. I would greatly appreciate it. - Mike


----------



## Moby (Mar 19, 2002)

Have you checked the volume control by double clicking the speaker icon next to your clock to make sure it's turned up? If no speaker icon you'll get access to the volume control via control panel.


----------

